# First Charcoal Horse and child pic



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm new on here and really haven't done many horses or people, but am doing this one of my neice and her pride and joy. I hope you like it. I have to finish it up, but am almost complete.










Wess


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!  Wow, that looks great. Very nice work.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

wow thats beautiful,


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

THanks for the compliments!

This is her adopted brother and HIS pride and joy. I hope you like it. 



















Have a great day.
Wess


----------



## Wild Child (Dec 1, 2007)

They are soo touching. Just the way they are drawn, just makes me feel, well, I dont know. It just soo touching !!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Wild Child. That is the best compliment I could have gotten. For me a picture is simply a pic if emotion isn't a part of it.

Happy trails
Wess


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Your drawings are stunning! Just love all the detail! I would love if you could draw the one in my avatar, I would be willing to pay!


----------



## FlutingRider (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! There's so much emotion! And with charcoal!! My charcoal drawings look like a big smudgy mess... LOL. You're amazing!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Wonderful, both of them!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you serious?! That is just amazing! You have such an amazing talent! Do you just draw horses and people, or do you do it for a living? Or do you draw them for people....I just love your work! IT's AMAZING! Great job!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Oh WOW!!!!!!! Do you do commission work? You have so much talent, very very exceptional! 

When you start a picture, are you taking your drawings from an actual picture, or are they two separate objects that you just combine in your drawing?


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thanks*

FehrGroundRanch - Thankyou. Email sent.

FlutingRider - Thankyou so much!

Zab - I appreciate the compliement.

Rachluvhorses4eva - Thanks for the kind words. I draw mainly pets, wildlife and birds. I have only drawn a few other pics with people. I do it for extra $ and for fun. 

Moxie - I have combined pics before, but mainly work from one digital image. Shoot me an email on what you want with the reference pic and I'll take a look. [email protected]

Thanks to all.
Wess


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, beautiful!


----------

